# Official: Banks is the guy, signs 5 year $21 mil contract with Suns



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Gambo and Ash just reported it on the radio. Should get done tomorrow. 5 years $21 million. Suns tried hard to acquire Duhon, but the Bulls wouldn't part with him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

Thats a pretty good sign for the Suns. Although Banks will be a mini Bobby Jackson.
I can see him shooting stupid shots. 


I like Chalmers better.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

We finally made something happen this offseason. Rockets actually offered him more too.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

Should turn out to be a decent acquisition. Finally.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

So if the Suns Sign Marcus Banks, by my calculations they could have done a S&T using the TE....
With a starting salary of $3,500,000 and a 10% increase, the contract might look like:

2006-07
3,500,000	

2007-08
3,815,000

2008-09
4,158,350

2009-10
4,532,602

2010-11
4,940,536

TOTAL
20,946,487

TE (3.5 Million) and 2008 Second Round Pick for Marcus Banks????


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

this makes me a happy little boy. marcus banks is one of my favorite players


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

Good move, in my opinion, considering that Leandro Barbosa will likely choose to sign elsewhere next off-season as a RFA. Marcus Banks is the perfect replacement as he does nearly everything Leandro does [great first-step and penetration ability, tenacious defense, superb quickness, athleticism]. He struggles with his outside shot, but he is a great fit in the Suns' fast-break system as he best quality is leading an uptempo offense. His play-making has greatly improved. He needs to improve his dribbling ability [specifically protecting the ball], however he'll make up for it with a steal or two.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

I've always liked Banks.. and with the Suns system, he should contribute a lot.. Barbosa is not a must sign anymore since Banks willbe locked for 5 seasons..

I say suns should acquire picks for Barbosa.. or a servicable big man... next season.. in a s&t...

Banks can still improve.. and the main thing he needs to improve on as someone stated is protecting the ball....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks is the guy*



1 Penny said:


> Banks can still improve.. and the main thing he needs to improve on as someone stated is protecting the ball....


Or hitting an open shot.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

look at this sick block by banks on yes steven hunter lol (screw you joe lol)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8PJnE6kf7zg&search=marcus banks


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*



Kekai said:


> look at this sick block by banks on yes steven hunter lol (screw you joe lol)
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8PJnE6kf7zg&search=marcus banks


nice!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Banks is the guy*



Kekai said:


> look at this sick block by banks on yes steven hunter lol (*screw you joe* lol)
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8PJnE6kf7zg&search=marcus banks



:rofl:

wow..

I made a comment about Hunter in the sign up thread without even seeing this one lol


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Banks is the guy*





Dr.Seuss said:


> I like Chalmers better.


Well, Chalmers failed to even make the Wolves roster last year, Banks started soon after he was acquired. That's like saying you like Andre Miller better when talking about Steve Nash (well, maybe not quite that much, but you get my point).


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

5 years 21M$ is very reasonable for Marcus Banks and might very well turn into being a bargain.

Banks would have probably been my top choice among the available PGs. At a price less than what Salmons wanted I am very happy.

Banks is pretty strong, I think we can play Barbosa and Banks at the same time and either will make up for the other guys lack of being a Steve Nash type PG by having 2 playmakers in the backcourt with Barbosa guarding the smaller/weaker guard.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*



socco said:


> Well, Chalmers failed to even make the Wolves roster last year, Banks started soon after he was acquired. That's like saying you like Andre Miller better when talking about Steve Nash (well, maybe not quite that much, but you get my point).



I watched Chalmers for the Suns in the summer league. He seems to be doing well.

Perhaps, its the system that makes his game easier.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

i agree with everyone, very solid pickup by phx.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

He could even turn out to be the PG of the future after nash Leaves.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

About time we made a freaking offseason move!

A good one though!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

I'm nervous. It still isn't done yet, and although Gambo appears to be very confident it would only take one team to call in the middle of the night and drive up the price. I almost wish it would never get announced until it was over, though it probably wouldn't change much.

If this happens, SOLID deal. Now we have Barbosa insurance. If Barbosa wants too much, he's out. If Barbosa takes a reasonable deal, we could part with Banks if we had to later down the road. Finally some defense at the 1. Suns just put themselves in a great position.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

Yeh this is a very good deal, however i aint goin to get to happy until its done. Bank's cancelled his interview in Houston after speaking with the Suns. Houston were offering the full MLE. Goog signs, Banks will be a great fast break player.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

I don't know if I like this. I haven't seen much of Banks really.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*



Dissonance19 said:


> I don't know if I like this. I haven't seen much of Banks really.




Lets just say we upgraded from Eddie House. Not by much but its still an upgrade.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Lets just say we upgraded from Eddie House. Not by much but its still an upgrade.


I'd say it was an upgrade by much, even if you only count what he can do defensively. He rated the #2 defender in the NBA for point guards in Dan Rosenbaum's defense plus/minus ratings, but that was also with Boston. His shot has improved a lot from mid range, but he is not a big three point threat. He will still be inconsistent with his shot. He can definitely get to the rack, though. He is 25, and should definitely be able to learn a few tricks playing behind Steve Nash. He played 30 minutes per game last year, so he definitely has gotten some time under his belt though and will be ready to contribute now.


----------



## tripleben2002 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

If we do sign Banks (which I hope happens) would Eddie House be completely taken out of the picture? I still think even if we get Banks, one big guy is needed, maybe somebody we can get for a TE and late first round pick. I am hoping we get somebody such as Steven Hunter or Melvin Ely. If we get Banks, this offseason will quickly turn into a pretty good one, sure the loss of TT was big, but it is debatable if he could ever be the same player in a non-contract year. If we are able to find a serviceable big man, I would call it a great offseason. I think that our management is really good, and knows what they are doing. Banks for cheaper than Salmons would definitely be good, Salmons was more of a raw player with less quickness than Banks.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Banks is the guy*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If this happens, SOLID deal. Now we have Barbosa insurance. If Barbosa wants too much, he's out. If Barbosa takes a reasonable deal, we could part with Banks if we had to later down the road. Finally some defense at the 1. Suns just put themselves in a great position.


I like the term 'Barbosa insurance.'


I'm loving this deal if we can get it done. Then all we need is a good backup PF/C, and maybe an athletic swingman I would consider this offseason a success.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Banks is the guy*

Banks to Sign With Suns 



> "We're honored to be with the Suns and a hop, skip and a jump away," his father, Arthur, said. "We really feel like it's an ideal fit with the Suns' style. Marcus is so ecstatic about it."
> 
> "It could be really effective," Banks' agent, Michael Higgins, said. "He really likes D'Antoni. He told me he'd be thrilled just to learn from Steve Nash."


It certainly seems like this is happening, though nothing is official until Thursday. Awesome!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*

FINALLY! 

We'll *finally* be able to start moving into our 4-Guard rotation! I'm positive that this is what D'Antoni had planned all along when he started targeting point guards. Back up Nash, hah! He just wants someone to play the 2 position so that Leandro can move to the 3 and Raja can switch over to the 4!

And we'll play Shawn at the 5, of course. I mean... that part is obvious. He doesn't sit down anyhow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> We'll *finally* be able to start moving into our 4-Guard rotation! I'm positive that this is what D'Antoni had planned all along when he started targeting point guards. Back up Nash, hah! He just wants someone to play the 2 position so that Leandro can move to the 3 and Raja can switch over to the 4!
> 
> And we'll play Shawn at the 5, of course. I mean... that part is obvious. He doesn't sit down anyhow.



yeah, let's be Villanova, 4 guards and a forward/center haha.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*

Well, the only reason it's not a 5-Guard line up is because we don't really have five guards. I figured a 6'7 SF would be the best option at center, all things considered.

And you better bet that D'Antoni is seeing the same thing!

Well, you can't blame him. Who wouldn't want a team on the floor with an average height of 6'4? I don't see any logistical problems associated with this!

In other news, still seriously considering using [sarcasm] tags.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Well, the only reason it's not a 5-Guard line up is because we don't really have five guards. I figured a 6'7 SF would be the best option at center, all things considered.
> 
> And you better bet that D'Antoni is seeing the same thing!
> 
> ...



lol, I knew you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*

who needs a forward in the middle? start piatkowski in there too! put raja at the 5


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*

Another Article about Banks going to Phoenix

Interesting is where it mentions that Sarver is rumored to be willing to slightly exceed the luxury tax threshhold.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Another Article about Banks going to Phoenix
> *
> Interesting is where it mentions that Sarver is rumored to be willing to slightly exceed the luxury tax threshhold*.



If that's true. I'll go all the way to PHX to kiss him.


[before anyone thinks anything...I'm not serious]


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*



Dissonance19 said:


> If that's true. I'll go all the way to PHX to kiss him.
> 
> 
> [before anyone thinks anything...I'm not serious]


To build on that, I'll take the hit contract off of Mike D'Antoni if he lands Marcus Banks.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*

I'm happy. Lets give him a chance. Looks like he was about a 35% 3 point shooter in the Boston/Wolves system. I expect those numbers to rise in the Suns system.

2006-2007 Suns

Nash/Banks
Bell/Barbosa/Pitkowski
Marion/Jones
Diaw/KT
Amare/Burke/Lampe

I'd rather have House then Pitkowski, but what can ya do.

Our roster looks good for this season.

Our future is also very bright:

Barbosa, Banks, Diaw, and Amare + 3 first round pics next year (Atl, Clev, and ours)

Do we still want Drew Gooden? I'd consider Jones, the TE and a pic but I think he wants too much money and would probably want to start. PASS


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*

ok i guess hes ok im not too thrilled. lets go and get trevor ariza baby he is a stud.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*



Lukasbmw said:


> Do we still want Drew Gooden? I'd consider Jones, the TE and a pic but I think he wants too much money and would probably want to start. PASS


Can't package TE's with players.
N you really think the Cavs would give up Gooden for James Jones (who plays the same position as Lebron james) and a pick? Which would probably be mid first at best anyway?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Just about, nearly, almost official: Banks is the guy*

Banks is a steal at 4m and will allow them to sign and trade Barbosa without worry. The system allows certain players to flourish - if Leo can, Marcus will.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

*Banks agrees to $21M deal*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/basketball/nba/07/19/banks.suns/index.html


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Banks agrees to $21M deal*

$4.2 mil a year not that bad, I guess. He could still improve a lot.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Banks agrees to $21M deal*

And it's actually something like only $3.5 the first year and $3.85 the second, when we need to resign Diaw. Not bad at all.


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Banks agrees to $21M deal*

This is a good signing, Banks was putting up some impressive numbers last year after his deal to Minnesota. And it seems like his style fits in pretty well with the Suns, except for the shooting.

The only downside is that it pretty much guarantees Barbosa's gone after next year, and it wouldn't surprise me if he's gone sooner. Maybe in a sign and trade for Gooden. But with a Diaw contract sure to come, I think Barbosa leaving was probably inevitable with or without the Banks signing; even though Barbosa's a great player, I think he's going to get a contract that pays him more than he's worth.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Banks agrees to $21M deal*



montalban said:


> This is a good signing, Banks was putting up some impressive numbers last year after his deal to Minnesota. And it seems like his style fits in pretty well with the Suns, except for the shooting.
> 
> The only downside is that it pretty much guarantees Barbosa's gone after next year, and it wouldn't surprise me if he's gone sooner. Maybe in a sign and trade for Gooden. But with a Diaw contract sure to come, I think Barbosa leaving was probably inevitable with or without the Banks signing; even though Barbosa's a great player, I think he's going to get a contract that pays him more than he's worth.


I don't think it guarantees Barbosa is gone, but instead it guarantees that the Suns will not be forced to overpay in either situation. If they feel that Barbosa is improving at a good enough rate, Banks is not untradable. Barbosa would be a very good PG if he could learn to play with more control. He won't be Nash, of course, but neither will Banks. But this way, the Suns have the option of trading Leandro if he is asking for more money than the Suns are willing to pay. Diaw is and will be the priority between those two. So, like you said, if he does get overpaid...then you are probably right, this means the end of Barbosa in a Suns uni.

I love the signing. A LOT. :cheers:


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Banks is a great addition as a backup guard. Good defender, fast, likes to play uptempo and is still plenty young enough to improve considerably. Posted strong numbers while starting with the Wolves. Great addition, I mentioned him briefly in an earlier thread but I thought he'd be too expensive.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

should be beneficial against the Terry's, Parker's, Harris's etc... Suns look good...


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Great great great pickup. This guy will give us several times what Hunter would have.

Love the pick. I don't care that we didn't draft anybody now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Go to Suns.com and watch the press conference.



http://www.nba.com/suns/


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Another reason to love this deal is that the deep 2007 draft does not appear to have any depth at the PG position. Teams that have needs at that position going into the draft might in a world of hurt. The draft is extremely heavy at the center and forward positions, which now bodes very well for the Suns.


----------

